# Quick grading with a bucket



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I admittedly don't know crap about operating heavy machinery. Since I now own this mini-skid loader, it would be beneficial for me to be able to do so quick grading of the spoil dirt created from augering footings.

I can't seem to get the hang of it. All it seems like I'm doing is playing with the dirt.

Any tips for bucket positioning or techniques? Obviously, there is no substitute for experience, but I don't have a person locally to show me how to do it.

Duh.......

Also, any tips for picking up gravel from a nice driveway. Seems like the smaller the pile gets the harder it is to get into the bucket. I also don't want to damage the driveway so I'm pussyfooting around and not making solid ground contact lest I get a piece of gravel lodged under the bucket and gouge the driveway.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> I admittedly don't know crap about operating heavy machinery. Since I now own this mini-skid loader, it would be beneficial for me to be able to do so quick grading of the spoil dirt created from augering footings.
> 
> I can't seem to get the hang of it. All it seems like I'm doing is playing with the dirt.
> 
> ...



Laborer and a scoop shovel until you learn how to "Flick" a pile WITHOUT scraping the blacktop!!! Not saying that I can do it. Just know how it is done.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Operated skid steers for about 20 yrs, till my back couldn't take it any longer. The biggest thing is practice mainly.....get used to all the functions so they become one with you . Typically, as far as leveling or grading, you have to picture in your mind a nice fluid movement.....bucket flat,knife into the pile, swinging the bucket up as it fills....boom up as you tilt bucket down traveling backwards to spread.....very hard to describe......just lots of practice!!! Here's a vid....not definitive, but may be helpful...:thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLezUUEhN6s


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Greg, it just takes time. I learned over one summer working on a little private par 3 golf course I did on my parents property.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

A smooth bucket on asphalt won't hurt a thing if you start back far enough, get your angle just right, maintain the proper down pressure, and go with the correct speed. Which essentially means practice somewhere that if you do "gouge" the asphalt it won't be the end of the world. As far as saving some shovel work with scooping up the remnants of a pile, work it at 90deg angles. Get the rock in a line from one angle, then come at it from the other end and get the majority of it. The rest is either pushed out somewhere to blend or broom it into the bucket. Don't worry, you'll get her figured out. Your aggressiveness should go up at the same rate as your experience, else you might get yourself into trouble......:thumbsup:


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

also get familiar with the float function when backdragging your bucket.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

tnmtn said:


> also get familiar with the *float* function when backdragging your bucket.


Huh? Please elaborate...

Is there some sort of manual or book on how to do different things?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

cexcavation said:


> A smooth bucket on asphalt won't hurt a thing if you start back far enough, get your angle just right, maintain the proper down pressure, and go with the correct speed. Which essentially means practice somewhere that if you do "gouge" the asphalt it won't be the end of the world. As far as saving some shovel work with scooping up the remnants of a pile, work it at 90deg angles. Get the rock in a line from one angle, then come at it from the other end and get the majority of it. The rest is either pushed out somewhere to blend or broom it into the bucket. Don't worry, you'll get her figured out. Your aggressiveness should go up at the same rate as your experience, else you might get yourself into trouble......:thumbsup:


Last time I moved two yards of gravel, I did way too much shoveling by hand. I'm sitting there with a shovel, muttering "why did I just spend all this f'n money if I'm still here with a friggin' shovel" :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I was in Wycoff a couple weeks ago, we could have had a training session. 

As Tnmtm mentioned, there should be a "float" function for the loader arms, which will allow the loader arms to follow the grade.

The float function is used while backing.
What you would do is position the bucket beyond or in the soil adjust the angle of the bucket as to how aggressive you would like to be, steeper pitch is more aggressive, flatter bucket is less aggressive.

Push the lever into the float position and back the loader up, as you back up adjust the pitch of the bucket to a less aggressive position ending with the bucket flat on the ground.

This type of procedure will allow you to control the movement of soil and achieve a feather edge type of finish grade that you are looking for.

Now for handling the stone, there is no way to engage the surface of a driveway with out leaving some marks, so don't do it.

When I need to get stone around a job I sometimes will put down a tarp or some filter fabric and have the stone dumped on that, scoop up what I can and hand work the remainder into the bucket.

Sometimes we use plywood, but my favorite way to handle the stone is to leave it on the truck and scoop it out over the tailgate, which may not be possible with you mini loader.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

tgeb said:


> I was in Wycoff a couple weeks ago, we could have had a training session.
> 
> As Tnmtm mentioned, there should be a "float" function for the loader arms, which will allow the loader arms to follow the grade.
> 
> ...


Wyckoff is about 200 feet from where I'm sitting in my basement right now. 

I just looked it up and I *do* have a float function. Apparently, it kicks in if you "push forward to end"...whatever that means... The one thing I have is an indicator rod that supposedly shows when the bucket is level. The rep explained it to me quickly, I nodded, but I can't seem to figure it out.

Believe it or not, I am not retarded. :laughing:

I just have ZERO experience with earth moving equipment....


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

While you were editing I was trying to look up some info on your loader but could not find too much.

Good to know that you do have the float function.

Essentially what you have to do is push forward on the loader control and push past where you think the limit is, the control will then lock into a detent where it will stay in place until you pull back on the control. That detent area is float mode.

As far as the level indicator rod, you should observe that bucket in the level position, and then observe the location/position of the indicator rod.

When the rod is in that location/position you will then know the bucket is in the level position.

I will be back there after Christmas if you want, I can hit you up and we can go over it then.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

tgeb said:


> While you were editing I was trying to look up some info on your loader but could not find too much.
> 
> Good to know that you do have the float function.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir...I would love to get a schoolin' from you if you are around.

Let me know!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Flick is Snap. Speed Versus Angle Versus "Snap" Lift.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

As far as I can tell right now, I will be there some time 
We can work out the details at some point as it gets closer.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

The float function will not nessasarily level dirt if you have a pile it will do just what it says it will float the bucket over the pile, to level just set you bucket on the ground flat and keep it that way kepp the cutting edge of your bucket flat as you can going forward and backwards dumping the cuttings in the low spots and shaving the highs . Using a flat level bucket to back blade it smooth. Practice, practice , practice , no replacement for seat time. just get some where it dont matter and in a couple of hours you'll be fine, if not hire a operator. lol 

good luck you'll get it just take a little time


----------

